# The train graveyard



## Mikeymutt (May 4, 2016)

Thanks to sime for the tip of fun no this place.visited this with a few friends.we hit it early on a wet and grey morning.it was a bit of a trek up a very muddy path.i slipped over twice.and was filthy.but it was worth it.you could only get in one train there.but it was lovely and reminded me off the derelict orient express in Belgium.it was nice to wander around the outside too with all the bits and bobs laying about.


----------



## sureshank (May 4, 2016)

wow mikey beautiful set gotta love a train graveyard


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 4, 2016)

Nicely done. The LMS brake van still has its leather seats in good condition and there is coal for the stove.


----------



## Luise (May 4, 2016)

Stunning.


----------



## smiler (May 4, 2016)

I'd forgotten how much room we used to get and how comfortable traveling by train was, I enjoyed it Mikey, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (May 4, 2016)

I remember traveling on trains with seats like that back in the 60s,also always wanting to go in a guards van with a 'stickey out side window'(technical term).A wonderful set ,cheers Mikey


----------



## degenerate (May 5, 2016)

Real smooth Mikey, great pictures


----------



## jsp77 (May 5, 2016)

you done a great job there Mikey.


----------



## Malenis (May 5, 2016)

Love this! Always enjoy your photos Mickeymutt.


----------



## krela (May 5, 2016)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2016)

Superb images Mikey you've done a cracking job of these shots.


----------



## norfolkexplorer (May 5, 2016)

Great work mate. This loka a right gem


----------



## HughieD (May 5, 2016)

That really is a bit different and rather good Mikey...


----------



## tumble112 (May 6, 2016)

Even by your usual high standards, this is outstanding.


----------



## HKPK214 (May 7, 2016)

I almost thought it WAS the orient express from that first pic  love abandoned trains


----------

